# Tank Question



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

My friend has white spots all over his tank. Its on live rock and on the back of the tank. Nothing is on the fish at all. Please help.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

planarians? some type of worm? we need more of a discription than "white spots" I think.


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

just white spots i have no idea what it is


----------

